# briggs and stratton 11hp problems



## 400ccscreamer (Nov 5, 2007)

i have a 11hp briggs and stratton syncro balanced not an ic that is in dier need of some serious power upgrades and i was wondering if anyone has knows about any of the things to do with them in terms of making more power at crazy rpms thanks!!!


----------



## chevyfan69 (Mar 6, 2007)

get rid of the cyncro ballencers and get brass ballencers put a motor cyccle carb on it go 2 http://www.arcracing.com


----------



## Binksenhousen (Aug 27, 2008)

What sort of carb would you try on a 15.5 HP intek, I was thinking an old 185 suzuki but it may be a bit big. Possibly a honda 90 or 110 may be better, what are your thoughts?


----------

